# Any Advice before I get going on the mods?



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

So i plan on doing the rad relocation and was thinking i might be able to avoid snorkeling by sealing up where the rad is currently at now( i really dont know anything about jetting and it will cost $300+ to do) I dont ride really deep mud or water due to the steam issue choking out my carbs Yes its a 07 brute 750, So what is my best bet should I just do the whole shot up front? Also is there anything that needs to be run as in vent lines and such?

Thanks


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

go ahead and do the snorkels as well. jetting isnt that hard at all just buy a dynojet kit. yu will need to run the tank vent line and the carb vent up as well, usually people just run them up in the gauge pod. if your gonna put some heavier tires on it you might want a clutch spring as well.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know that alot of people that have put snorkels on a stock bike not all of them have had to jet it. Are you saying that it will cost you 300 jet kits are fairly cheap under a hundred bucks. 

as far as vent lines Smokin is right you have to do the carbs, tank and dont forget to do the overflow bottle up to the pod and back down a little. 

You will not regret snorkels as most of us will agree that it is the best mod that we have done to our bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you still have your stock exhaust, you might can get by without having to rejet. Just make sure you follow our directions & use that 3" 90 off the airbox, go down & through the steering colum frame like pictures & chances are you wont have to rejet.


Snork instructions > http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=brutesnorkel

Should cost ya ~$80 if you dont have any of the supplies already.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i used to have the problem with the steam also until i put the snorkels on. now it can steam all it wants. i aint slowin down. i think most of the steam comes from the radiator anyway. so if you move that up you should be ok anyway.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

any on have pics of doing the vent tubes?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id snorkel it also you wont regret it. on my 05 when i snorkeled it i just covered half of the intake pipe with electrical tape until i got my jet kit and it ran great


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and advice! I will do the 2 mods together, $300 was for my dealer to install the jet kit, I am having a hard time finding the 3 inch rubber 90 so i have a plumber buddy looking for one now.

Again thank you


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no prob. Where are you from? most lowes or home depot's will have them. MOST.... I can't ever seem to find anything I'm lookin for at lowed anymore.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Im in calgary alberta


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah.. thats why. Our Canadian friends usually always have more trouble finding the 3" rubber 90 for some reason.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i would say your buddy should be able to find it at a pluming supply house. if you cant find one ill buy one and send it to you if you cover the costs. shouldn't be much i think the 90 is $9 or $11 and what ever shipping is. let me know


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'll send ya one too, just like posted above, plus it's Cheaper than a new motor.

Plus they look Sooooo Cool in the center:rockn:


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

hey dodge, these guys are right, it is harder for us northerners too find a 3" rubber 90 for off of the air box. I tried every place in winnipeg from home depot and rona too can tire and plumber shops, and NOTHING! could order it in is all I got, but dont know how long it will take. SO I cheated a bit :bigeyes: and tood a 3"to 2" rubber reducer and trimmed it a fair bit so that the spot off the airbox fit really snug and I left enough that I could clamp it as well. Also used some silicone just too make sure, a buck worth of that stuff saves a grand worth of engine. I didnt really have any problems as for the jet side, as long as I dont wind er right up for long times. I am looking at jetting when I get some cash together and have my bike around again. Sorry I dont have any pics too show ya, as the bike is still at home and I just moved up too st albert. If ya got any other guestions tho feel free too ask these guys are awsome for helping out!


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys! I will look around some more and if I cant get it up here I will contact you to get me one or do as bigizzy did.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Do I remove the old belt exhaust box from under the seat area or just the hose and leave the stock parts where they are? my friend found me the 3 inch 90 for $20 so I plan on getting started soon.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i would take it all out. its easier to change the spark plug anyway.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Well i finished the snorkles tonight and had a couple of problems first the throttle would rev up when i turned the bars left or right but i pulled everything out and made a little more space between the pipes and now it seems good I still have to run the vent lines.
How do i know if i need to rejet? I took it for a ride and it seems to have a ton more power! it isnt running rough or spitting or back firing.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

just check plugs , but if its runnin better leave it alone


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> just check plugs , but if its runnin better leave it alone


Ditto


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

what am i looking for on the plugs?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

black =rich white/grey =lean brown =good


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

what is a good replacement plug and its part number?


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

so the ring around the electrode is black(where the threads are) and the part that sits above the electrode is grey to brown color should i have it jetted?


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

How long should i run it for before I check the plugs, I had ran it for maybe 10 min when i checked them on the above post and it was all wot running.


----------



## Hangingfor8 (Oct 3, 2009)

Sounds like you got lucky and won't have to rejet. Thats awesome!!!


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a step by step how to on rejetting the 07 BF 750 out there?


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I will just pay the 3-400 for the dealer to do it so I dont blow it up.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

pm bootlegger. he can help you out.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

a lean condition is too much air? can this be fixed by adjusting the a/f screw or is having it re-jetted the omnly fix?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yes lean means too much air and not enough fuel. not sure on the screw though. dont know too much about jetting. really just what bootlegger is telling me.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bigdodge said:


> Thanks for all the replies and advice! I will do the 2 mods together, $300 was for my dealer to install the jet kit, I am having a hard time finding the 3 inch rubber 90 so i have a plumber buddy looking for one now.
> 
> Again thank you


$300 for the jetting. Dang! I wish I charged that much....I would only do about 3-4 a week....thats nuts. If you wanna jet yours I will help you all I can for FREE. I know that I can't do it for you but I will be more than happy to walk you through the process and help you over the phone all I can. I have had great luck do far with helping guys on here over the phone. Sometimes it can be aggravating process to get it correct...but its nothing you can't handle. Plus it will help you learn your machine a little better. Let me know if you need any jetting help at all...

Your screw will not help what you are wanting to do. Jetting is the only way to get it correct. If you have a lot of trouble I can probably take some pics for you and email them to you at the places you get hung up on. You can do it!!! Don't pay them the much....our dealer only charges $200 at the very most and not even that sometimes. I have been doing it for $150 for a Twin and $100 for a single.

Mark


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

hey bootlegger(Mark) I could only get a full kit it has the dyno-jet kit a k&n filter and a pre filter($169 regular $279), should I use what the directions say for my set up actually they dont say anything for the snorkles just if you have a pipe, i have the stock pipe and dont plan on changing it any time soon my elevation is 3500 feet and up I live in calgary alberta, I have the MIMB snorkle set up a moose module and a epi clutch kit and run 27 inch swamp lites other than that its stock so whats the best place to start? 

And thanks again for all the encouragement and help I will give this a try.


----------



## quadkiller (Dec 11, 2009)

The reving up when you turn the bars is your throttle cable being pulled tight inside the pod make sure its got slack on bars end and motor end. Helps to take it out the metal clamp holder amd make sure to use a 3" 90 over a 2 because of airflow restriction.. After market air filter and keepin it clean can help on not having to jet.. You should be fine


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

I did what the directions said in the dyno-jet kit seems to have good throtle responce and power but it seems to want to stall at idle some times and the lights go dime should I turn the idle up a hair? we didnt get to run it for long as it was -33c out and man thats cold when your doing 50km/hr what should I be looking for now that its jetted? i think it is 140F/144R at 3500 feet right now it was at something like(stock jets) 152F/158R but i would have to double check that.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

if its idling low should i turn up the idle knob on the side of the motor of turn the A/F screw out half a turn more?


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i would just turn the idle knob on the side. all that really does is opens and closes the butterflies to make it faster or slower. whichever way you turn it. i think turning it to the right (if your looking at it from the side) makes it faster. i could be mistaking though.


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

So I took her out to the farm up in northern alberta and it seems to have a bit of a bog at 1/4 throttle and its chugging the fuel pretty good so i think im running rich now I followed the dyna-jet directions and i have the k&n filter with a pre-filter mand stock muffler so what do i need to do now? Jet down one size front and back or play with the needles its on notch #4 now.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Bootlegger is da' Man


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright Bootlegger what do ya think i should try next?


----------



## bigdodge (Nov 11, 2009)

if im holding the throttle say at around 1/4 maintaining 25km/hr then push it slightly it boggs and the nose drops then goes again but if i mash it the bike picks up good, I checked the front plug and so far it looks good( i havent rejetted it down yet bootlegger i just removed the mesh screen from below the filter)


----------

